# Daiwa 1600C



## Corey (Jul 19, 2011)

Does this have enough hump to catch Kings/whatever 
off the Pier in PCB? My buddy was going to throw this away 
cause it was all junked up, I got it cleaned it and works 
great now. This is not the same as pictured mine does not
have all this corosion on it.  

Stoped by the pawn shop and got a 7"6 Zebco Oceanside
something rod for 12 bucks. 

So thats about all I have in my set up, I like the old 
stuff


----------



## nickel back (Jul 19, 2011)

just depends on what size line you can put on it and how well the drag system works.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2011)

Corey said:


> Does this have enough hump to catch Kings/whatever
> off the Pier in PCB? My buddy was going to throw this away
> cause it was all junked up, I got it cleaned it and works
> great now. This is not the same as pictured mine does not
> ...




The reel was made in the 70's.Make sure you remove the drag knob and put oil on the drag components ( inside the spool) and the drag knob itself.The reel is a 1 ball bearing unit,what makes them so good is there is no bail spring to break,the red knuckle is what actually flips the bail back over ( just keep your knuckles out of the way)...If you use braid you should be okay for the surf,but make sure the roller on the line guide is not grooved as it will shred the braid....I think 14pd Mono is the max...


----------



## Corey (Jul 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> The reel was made in the 70's.Make sure you remove the drag knob and put oil on the drag components ( inside the spool) and the drag knob itself.The reel is a 1 ball bearing unit,what makes them so good is there is no bail spring to break,the red knuckle is what actually flips the bail back over ( just keep your knuckles out of the way)...If you use braid you should be okay for the surf,but make sure the roller on the line guide is not grooved as it will shred the braid....I think 14pd Mono is the max...



10-4 thanks for the info, its got plenty of Hot Sauce on it. 
I dont think im going to use braid scared its going to spin 
to easy in the spool. Prob 12-15 lb Big Game, worst case it 
breaks on me and I have to go rent one from the 
bait shop I guess huh.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2011)

Corey said:


> 10-4 thanks for the info, its got plenty of Hot Sauce on it.
> I dont think im going to use braid scared its going to spin
> to easy in the spool. Prob 12-15 lb Big Game, worst case it
> breaks on me and I have to go rent one from the
> bait shop I guess huh.



I use braid and have had no issues.But the choice is yours...good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## FishinMech (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as you have 200yrd min you should be good. The summer king arnt that big. Now if it was april d say you need a 302


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 21, 2011)

A 1600 is about the same size a Shimano (pick the flavor) 4000. It's marginal for kings, but if you've got the skills you can probably do it. You might have to put the brakes on him the palm of your hand though.

As for braid, that's a good idea. If you're worried about it spinning on the spool (never actually seen it happen), just wrap a piece of electrical tape one time around the spool and the problem will be solved.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 21, 2011)

I fish carp tourneys all the time. I use the 1600 and 17 lb test and land carp up to 20 and 25 lbs all the time. It is a good reel and will land the kings with no problem. You will need to put all the line it will hold and use the braided line so you can have more control and you can force him in if you start to spool .


----------



## nickel back (Jul 22, 2011)

grouper sandwich said:


> A 1600 is about the same size a Shimano (pick the flavor) 4000. It's marginal for kings, but if you've got the skills you can probably do it. You might have to put the brakes on him the palm of your hand though.
> 
> As for braid, that's a good idea. If you're worried about it spinning on the spool (never actually seen it happen), just wrap a piece of electrical tape one time around the spool and the problem will be solved.



that is a good tip right there......


----------



## Corey (Jul 22, 2011)

Im having a issue with this one when I spool, all the line wants to 
stay on the front no matter how I do it. Its alomost like the spool
does not want to go all the way back. I have tried it slow and even 
tried to guide it to the back but keeps doing the same.


----------



## FishinMech (Jul 22, 2011)

Braid on the pier is looked down on just letting you know. I hate a braid hero. Try it with mono first you can put 14 on there and be fine 27lb sevenstrand leader and you are ready to go. The kings are not that big right now mostly schoolies in the 8 to 12lb range not many over that.


----------



## Corey (Jul 22, 2011)

FishinMech said:


> Braid on the pier is looked down on just letting you know. I hate a braid hero. Try it with mono first you can put 14 on there and be fine 27lb sevenstrand leader and you are ready to go. The kings are not that big right now mostly schoolies in the 8 to 12lb range not many over that.



Yeah I read  Ms Ana's post, I put 12lb Big Game on there
for now. 

I have one more question, I see you use a treble hook 
but how do you hook the bait. Threw the lips in the body? 

Thx


----------



## Corey (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I got my answer the hard way Monday morning, No and no it
is not big enough to deal with a king. The reel and the rod had what 
it took but no where near the line I needed to fight it. 

I hooked up and the locals on the rail said thats a good one, it was 
fun while it lasted but when I was about out a line I had to crank 
down on the drag to keep it from spooling me, well I guess you can
guess what happend after that  

I had a blast and was stoked I even hooked into one, I did clear 
out some Remora for the local's though.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2011)

I am curious about the braid issue you are having...I have a 1600c and am going to put braid on it to see if I have issues...Will let you know....


----------

